# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  จำหน่าย ascan

## takoe208

แอสตาแซนธิน ใน Ascan 
เป็นสาร Antioxidant ที่ดีเยี่ยม
เป็นสารในกลุ่มแซนโทรฟิลล์ ตระกูลแคโรทีนอยด์ มีลักษณะเป็นสารสีแดง พบมากใน ปลาแซลมอน  ไข่ปลาคาร์เวียร์ เปลือกปู 
กุ้งและสาหร่ายชนิด Microalgae Haematococus Pluvialis
จากการวิจัยทางวิทยาศาสตร์พบว่า แอสตาแซนธิน (Astaxanthin) มีความสามารถในการต้านอนุมูลอิสระได้แรงกว่า 
วิตามิน ซี 6,000 เท่า, CoQ10 800 เท่า, วิตามิน อี 550 เท่า, Green tea catechins 550 เท่า,
Alpha lipoic acid 75 เท่า, เบต้า แคโรทีน 40 เท่า และ สารสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น 17 เท่า
ประโยชน์ของสารแอสตาแซนธิน
นอกจากเป็นสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระได้ดีเยี่ยม ยังมีประโยชน์ต่อร่างกายในด้านต่างๆดังนี้
● ช่วยให้ผิวคงความอ่อนวัย ลดริ้วรอย ความหย่อนคล้อยและจุดด่างดำ
● ช่วยบำรุงสายตา ลดอาการเมื่อยล้าของสายตาจากการใช้คอมพิวเตอร์
● ช่วยเพิ่มความแข็งแรงของกล้ามเนื้อร่างกาย
● ช่วยดูแลสุขภาพกระเพาะอาหาร
● ลดอัตราเสี่ยงของการเกิดโรคมะเร็ง โรคเบาหวาน โรคหัวใจ เส้นเลือดในสมองแตก
ใครบ้างที่ควรรับประทานสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระแอสตาแซนธิน (Astaxanthin) ใน ascan
● ผู้ที่ใส่ใจในสุขภาพทุกเพศทุกวัย 
● ผู้ที่ใส่ใจในความงามและสุขภาพผิว
● ผู้ที่ต้องเผชิญกับมลภาวะต่างๆเป็นประจำเช่นความเครียด ฝุ่นควันจากท่อไอเสียรถยนต์ เป็นต้น
● ผู้ที่ต้องทำงานใช้สายตากับคอมพิวเตอร์เป็นเวลานาน
● นักกีฬาและผู้ที่ออกกำลังกายเป็นประจำ
เบต้ากลูแคน ใน แอสแคน
คือสารอาหารประเภทแป้ง ซึ่งมีคุณสมบัติมหัศจรรย์ที่สามารถกระตุ้นระบบภูมิต้านทานร่างกายใช้ป้องกันโรคติดเชื้อจากจุลชีพต่างๆ 
ทั้งยังมีคุณสมบัติอื่นๆ ที่สำคัญคือ ลดระดับไขมันคอเลสเตอรอลในโลหิต เป็นสารต้านอนุมูลอิสระ สำหรับประโยชน์ที่เหนือกว่าสารอาหารอื่นๆ 
คือ สรรพคุณในการป้องกันและรักษามะเร็ง เพราะถ้าร่างกายได้รับเบต้ากลูแคน เม็ดโลหิตขาวขนาดใหญ่ 
จะถูกกระตุ้นให้มีความสามารถสังเกตเห็นเชื้อมะเร็งรู้ว่าเป็นผู้บุกรุกและจะเข้าไปทำลายได้อย่างมีประสิทธิภาพต่อไป
สรุปประโยชน์ต่างๆที่ได้จากเบต้ากลูแคนส์:
  1. ช่วยเสริมภูมิคุ้มกันของร่างกายให้แข็งแรง
  2. ช่วยสร้างสมดุล Th1 ทำให้อาการภูมิแพ้ของผู้ป่วยดีขึ้น
  3. ช่วยในการฟื้นตัวของเม็ดเลือดต่างๆในไขกระดูก
  4. ช่วยต้านอนุมูลอิสระ
  5. ช่วยลดไขมันและน้ำตาลในเส้นเลือด
  6. ช่วยกระตุ้นการสร้างคอลลาเจน
  7. ช่วยลดฮอร์โมนแห่งความเครียด
  8. ช่วยลดอันตรายจากโลหะหนัก

กลไกการทำงานของ เบต้า 1,3 และ 1,6 กลูแคน 
เบต้า 1,3 และ 1,6 กลูแคน  เป็นรูปที่จับได้ดีกับเซลล์ในระบบภูมิคุ้มกัน เช่น แมคโครฟาจ, เอ็นเคเซลล์ และนิวโทรฟิว เป็นต้น  ส่งผลต่อการกระตุ้นระบบภูิมิคุ้มกันอย่างมีประสิทธิภาพ

----------


## takoe208

ผลิตภัณฑ์เสริมอาหาร แอสแคน
www.ascanshop.com
ascanshop@hotmail.com

----------

